# What's your stress?



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

So there's been quite a big change in my life the recent weeks/days & several things have been on my mind. But I've also taken into account Life is much bigger than what I thought it to be. The things that use to tick me off, don't affect me like it used to & am learning to let it 'roll off'.

So I wonder, what are the things that stress you & how do you think you can achieve lessening what stresses you?

Go ahead & vent, then think of possible solutions that are 'coexisting friendly'

:roll:


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I use to be a very impatient person. I wanted things done right and I want them done NOW. I grew up in a family where there was mental illness so while my family dealt with those members I was left on my own to figure out how to deal with life and I thougt this was the way. I tried my darnest to be perfect so my mom would not have to worry about me. All that changed when my son was born. I'm a single mother I still didn't ask for help I knew I could do it alone but I quit stressing over the small stuff once I realized my son was special. He is a high functioning austic person. I love him to death and I would change him for any thing but it really puts things in a different light. 

Life is what yu leave behind. It is the friends you have met, it is the life you touched no matter how breifly. I now tel people to take a chill pill so what if you are a few minutes late or you didn't get what ever it was that you wanted at that moment. Stop talk to a stranger, hold the door for an old person hand over the few cent change a person doesn't have. It will make you feel better in the long run.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

MY MIKADO said:


> I use to be a very impatient person. I wanted things done right and I want them done NOW. I grew up in a family where there was mental illness so while my family dealt with those members I was left on my own to figure out how to deal with life and I thougt this was the way. I tried my darnest to be perfect so my mom would not have to worry about me. All that changed when my son was born. I'm a single mother I still didn't ask for help I knew I could do it alone but I quit stressing over the small stuff once I realized my son was special. He is a high functioning austic person. I love him to death and I would change him for any thing but it really puts things in a different light.
> 
> Life is what yu leave behind. It is the friends you have met, it is the life you touched no matter how breifly. I now tel people to take a chill pill so what if you are a few minutes late or you didn't get what ever it was that you wanted at that moment. Stop talk to a stranger, hold the door for an old person hand over the few cent change a person doesn't have. It will make you feel better in the long run.


You have a great attitude & outlook on life. How old is your son now, if you don't mind I ask? A good friend of mine is a paraprofessional & works with autistic children.


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

I think....my stress is that when i look at life it doesn't seem like its gonna get any better. I just pray myself to sleep everytime....

I guess thats all i can do....is pray for a better me


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

hmmmm my stress is Everything little.
even though I know deep inside that you shouldn't stress over things you can't control,
It still keeps me thinking at night. The stress of bills, my health, school, my relationship with God, Trevor, the wedding, the baby, the nursery, family, and friends is what really gets to me. I know sometimes I have to just let things go and be happy. But I just think too much. I guess I'm crazy lol


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

I am lucky that I work in a field where I have to face the Bell curve of "stress". 
That doesn't always mean I appreciate it. When I stop n stress that my husband's job doesn't "let " him be home with the family like I want, I go to work and take care of teenaged vegetables on ventalators and trachs resulting from car wrecks, or elderly folks finding any reason "to stay" in the hospital which includes falling "on purpose" because they have no one at home or kids on hospice from bone cancer. So yeah stress can be relative, just am I going to appreciate the life I've been given?
To destress I love on the dogs.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

BittersweetEmbrace said:


> I think....my stress is that when i look at life it doesn't seem like its gonna get any better. I just pray myself to sleep everytime....
> 
> I guess thats all i can do....is pray for a better me





Nizmosmommy said:


> hmmmm my stress is Everything little.
> even though I know deep inside that you shouldn't stress over things you can't control,
> It still keeps me thinking at night. The stress of bills, my health, school, my relationship with God, Trevor, the wedding, the baby, the nursery, family, and friends is what really gets to me. I know sometimes I have to just let things go and be happy. But I just think too much. I guess I'm crazy lol





bluefamily said:


> I am lucky that I work in a field where I have to face the Bell curve of "stress".
> That doesn't always mean I appreciate it. When I stop n stress that my husband's job doesn't "let " him be home with the family like I want, I go to work and take care of teenaged vegetables on ventalators and trachs resulting from car wrecks, or elderly folks finding any reason "to stay" in the hospital which includes falling "on purpose" because they have no one at home or kids on hospice from bone cancer. So yeah stress can be relative, just am I going to appreciate the life I've been given?
> To destress I love on the dogs.


The way I see it, we all have our personal stresses. I have been dealing with some personal issues myself & thought - why not make a post that exemplifies us as individuals. I think it helps sometimes seeing the innocent humanity in others when we talk about our stresses. So we know we're not alone, no matter how big or small.

Keep your chin up


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Roger That


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I've been learning lately to not "jump to conclusions" and let myself get overly anxious about things. It's part of my therapy for anxiety control. And I can't believe it but I've been doing better with stress and anxiety without medication than I ever was doing while taking it! And the things I thought were going to be the worst ever have turned out to be ok. I'm putting the finishing touches on everything before the baby arrives and I'm feeling pretty darn good about things now. Everything is NOT perfect like I wanted it to be when he arrived. But it's going to be ok! I am trying to learn not to expect too much all the time... and not to stress and fret to much over things when I don't know how they are going to work out.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

my stress is this darned dial up internet connection @ home and this old dinosaur of a computer that takes forever to do anything!


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> I've been learning lately to not "jump to conclusions" and let myself get overly anxious about things. It's part of my therapy for anxiety control. And I can't believe it but I've been doing better with stress and anxiety without medication than I ever was doing while taking it! And the things I thought were going to be the worst ever have turned out to be ok. I'm putting the finishing touches on everything before the baby arrives and I'm feeling pretty darn good about things now. Everything is NOT perfect like I wanted it to be when he arrived. But it's going to be ok! I am trying to learn not to expect too much all the time... and not to stress and fret to much over things when I don't know how they are going to work out.


That's awesome to hear! I'm glad things are working out for you just take it as it comes miss lady. Part of the beauty of life 



ThaLadyPit said:


> my stress is this darned dial up internet connection @ home and this old dinosaur of a computer that takes forever to do anything!


:rofl::rofl: LMAO


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

honestly i chose to not stress over anything. sure we have some tough times to go thru with some major transitioning about to come up but i know stressing will not make things any easier just cause me a stomach ache and that will just add to everything else. when i feel stressed out i take Peanut out for some play and i really just relax


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

lol my stress....

The number one thing that crosses my head all the dang time is.. "this is it"... I feel like sometimes Ive fallen into pattern with the steps of life and I want more then this. 

grow up. go to school. get married. get dogs. have kids.. ??? Now what??

I want to travel, I like to move around, I hate staying in one place it makes me clostrophobic or however you spell that and sometimes I just feel stuck. Im a stay at home mom but by choice because theres nothing around here but restaurants and im about to start going to school to be a RN, and I wanted to raise my daughter.. not a daycare.. but really thats the main thing thing that bothers me is THIS IS IT.. Theres nothing waiting, im going to get old, have grandkids, and die.. I watch the people around me (like my husbands folks) and there content with seeing the grandkids on the wkend or going to the movies.. there HAS to be something more then just this. just life... My husband thinks im just bored, but in reality I LOVE my kids, I LOVE being around my dogs and having them accompany me just to goto the mailbox is everything im just itching for something other then the same old ****.

wow. it sounds so different coming from words then in my head lol


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Chinadog said:


> lol my stress....
> 
> The number one thing that crosses my head all the dang time is.. "this is it"... I feel like sometimes Ive fallen into pattern with the steps of life and I want more then this.
> 
> ...


It really does. Try to think of each day as a gift & be grateful nothing catastrophic has taken place.

We all die at one point or another & you'll be able to look back on a beautiful family you raised. Some get to tour the world but end up doing it all alone & look back at lonliness . Just sounds like you need a vacation alone with the hunny or a day to the spa. A mani-pedi & a nice spiced up hair do may do you some good too. Or what the heck, even go for a facial every now & again.

Working 1 night a week waitressing can be fun too. You could even try different arts & crafts, I've been there a few times & just feel blank & stuck.

Perk up lady


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

thanks lex. After I posted that, everything just kind of fell in place with a school im going to be attending, my bfriend will be moving in, and my daughters pagent coming up.. it all happened in one day. I believe everyone deserves there 15 minutes of shine, maybe this is my 15


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Lex my son just turned 18 on tuesday. He is a wonderful younge man. Ever person he meets tell me what a special person he is. The elders arounnd here adore him. I could ask for a better child. 

When he was little I wondered why me? Why is my son like this my brothers and sister had "normal children" why me. But as my son has grown up and become a model citizen and my brothers kids are in trouble with the law and having difficulties of their onw I now say. Thank you for choosing me.


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

My stress would be the family build up...we keep things inside until we blow...

I would releave it by horse back riding. Not the so simple quiet trail rides at first. First thing I did once in the saddle was take OFF. No trotting in between the stand still amd going. I would run until everything seemed miles away. Then slow down to a walk and think and chill. Then once I felt better I would take off again and head toward the barn to put the horse away. More then half the time the horse wouldnt have a dry spot on it so cooling it down gave me even more time to think...

I miss it. I still wish today I could just get up on a horse and run. Not having a clue where I am going but sure know how to get back. There have been times where I wanted to cry but have had no tears to shed. So now my little stress releaver is my art class. A day in art class makes the world a much better place. Because you cant sit there and think about family, friends, and life for the whole day. My mind starts thinking what can I do with this type of stuff and what can I make out of it. 

I love Artest trading cards. Its simple, something that can take either all day or just a hour on a small card like the size of a base ball card...or for you nerds lol jk Pokemon cards. You can use just about anything, come up with any idea. Then if you really get into it you can find others who do the same thing and trade art work. I havent made it that far. I have only made four so far but I love doing it.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Chinadog said:


> thanks lex. After I posted that, everything just kind of fell in place with a school im going to be attending, my bfriend will be moving in, and my daughters pagent coming up.. it all happened in one day. I believe everyone deserves there 15 minutes of shine, maybe this is my 15


Awesome news! Good luck on the pageant & best wishes with your friend moving in. :woof:


----------



## ghosthellz (Apr 9, 2010)

i worry about everything lol i think its my nature. I just cant help it


----------



## ghosthellz (Apr 9, 2010)

MY MIKADO said:


> Lex my son just turned 18 on tuesday. He is a wonderful younge man. Ever person he meets tell me what a special person he is. The elders arounnd here adore him. I could ask for a better child.
> 
> When he was little I wondered why me? Why is my son like this my brothers and sister had "normal children" why me. But as my son has grown up and become a model citizen and my brothers kids are in trouble with the law and having difficulties of their onw I now say. Thank you for choosing me.


My sisters boy is like that never any trouble very well spoken. I guess its a blessing. i told her he could be like me LOL


----------

